# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  C++ - Program për foljet e parregullta në anglisht

## diagaci

:Lulja3:  
Shkarkoni rarin e bashkangjitur dhe provoni aftesite tuaja ne anglisht.
Programin e kam shkruar ne C++. :kryqezohen:  
Besoj se do t'ju ndihmoje sadopak nese nuk jetoni ne Amerike apo Angli.
 :i qetë:

----------


## werewolf

po ne qe skemi windoze si tja bejme?? ...... se kompilon dot dhe per linux?

----------


## werewolf

nejse...varja e hapa me wine....

----------


## PcCrack3r

qenka shum i mire per fillestare qe mesojne kohet e thjeshta ne English si fillim per gramatike...

kot per kuriozitet a duhet ti kushtosh kohe shume per ta bere nje program te tille dhe si e ben ?

Emi!

----------


## diagaci

Foljet e te tre koheve i kopjova nga nje liber per mesimin e anglishtes dhe i vendosa ne nje tabele 150x3 (rreshta x kolona).
Me vone krijova disa funksione te thjeshta qe bejne nje zgjedhje te rastesishme dhe ruajne vendin e dy foljeve te tjera.
Folja qe shkruhet nga perdoruesi krahesohet me foljen koha e se ciles eshte dhene ne ekran ate cast.
Gjate kesaj kohe kam vendosur dy "mates" qe te bejne te mundur numerimin e gabimeve dhe pergjigjeve te sakta, veprim i cili me ndihmon per te dhene rezultatin perfundimtar ne perqindje "%".

Programin e krijova per te praktikuar veprimet me tabela(ne gjuhen C++) dhe per te mesuar foljet e parregullta te anglishtes.
Besoj se i pershtata ne shqip por nuk e di se ia arrita qellimit.
Une per veten time nuk kam njohuri te mira te anglishtes por shoku im i dhomes qe shkonte ne kurs duhet te mesonte gjate cdo jave nga 10 folje te tilla, ky eshte dhe qellimi qe programmi te pyet ne fillim se nga cila dhjeteshe do te filloni?
Sa per foljet (Ku jane ato kur ne punojme me programmin?) ato jane te vendosura brenda ekses (.exe).
Shpresoje qe dhe forumistat e tjere shqiptare qe merren me programim te vendosin disa nga punet fillestare te tyre ne kete forum.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Kishe b&#235;r&#235; pun&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;! 

E vetmja v&#235;rejtje &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; disa prej shprehjeve q&#235; programi jep n&#235; anglisht nuk jan&#235; t&#235; sakta. 
let start = let*'s* start
..any char than Enter = ...any char *other* than Enter
Yor success... = Yo*u*r success... 
Thank you for join me = Thank you for join*ing* me

N&#235;se ke koh&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rmir&#235;suar programin:
1. Nuk mendoj se &#235;sht&#235; e nevojshme t&#235; pyes&#235;sh p&#235;rdoruesin p&#235;r t&#235; ndaluar programin pas &#231;do pyetje. Mbase mund t&#235; kontrolloje p&#235;rgjigjet e &#231;do pyetjeje p&#235;r shkronj&#235;n D (dalje) ose Q (quit).

2. Do ishte mir&#235; t&#235; lejoje p&#235;rdoruesin t&#235; zgjidhte nj&#235; leksion tjet&#235;r (0-14) pa dal&#235; nga programi. 

3. Do ishte mir&#235; q&#235; programi t'i ruante foljet n&#235; nj&#235; skedar (txt ose csv) q&#235; mund t&#235; redaktohej nga p&#235;rdoruesit ose m&#235;suesi pa q&#235;n&#235; e nevojshme q&#235; t&#235; ndryshohej programi. K&#235;shtu mund t&#235; pasurohej numri i foljeve ose t&#235; ndaheshin n&#235; kategori t&#235; ndryshme sipas alfabetit, v&#235;shtir&#235;sis&#235;, etj. 


Gjithashtu, &#231;far&#235; n&#235;nkupton me "tabela"? E ke fjal&#235;n p&#235;r "array"? 
N&#235; shqip i kam lexuar me shum&#235; fjal&#235; (bashk&#235;si, vektor, matric&#235;, list&#235 :shkelje syri: .  

Pun&#235; t&#235; mbar&#235;!

----------


## huggos

Pyetje...
Pse thote copyright (c) nga T.E.I. Kavalas 2005 ?

----------


## diagaci

> Pyetje...
> Pse thote copyright (c) nga T.E.I. Kavalas 2005 ?


Ne Institutin Teknik te Kavales(Greqi) studioj. Te pakten te jem pak krenar per ate jam.
Programi nuk eshte cilesor e di. E bera kur mesoja se si te perdorja matricat, mesoja dhe anglisht me ate rast.
Po qe se do nje kopje pa ate mesazhin, lere nje shenim.

----------


## enes_212

diagaci nese ke mundesi te na e japish kodin burimor te keti programi per arsye se mua pesonalisht do  te me ndihmoj shume ne Programim ne C++.

----------


## toni basha

nuk mund t hap kete

----------


## aimilius

> po ne qe skemi windoze si tja bejme?? ...... se kompilon dot dhe per linux?


nuk ke nevoje per apilikacion ketu i ke te gjitha foljet e parregullta te anglisht

----------

